# 14" grizzly band saw parts



## k9ceno (May 14, 2012)

Hello everyone!


I hope you can help me. I just bought a used 14" grizzly band saw that was hardly used. The model number is g1019. While carrying it down into the basement, my father in law dropped the top and it hit the concrete step. After inspecting the saw, i found that the blade was loose. I started to check everything else and the top wheel came off. I found that the sliding bracket broke where it holds the pins for the top wheel. I checked with grizzly online and according to their website they dont have the part. I have never owned a band saw before and have no idea where to turn for parts. My only other thought was to have the bracket made on a c and c machine. 

Thanks cliff


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

My condolences


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

k9ceno said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> I hope you can help me. I just bought a used 14" grizzly band saw that was hardly used. The model number is g1019. While carrying it down into the basement, my father in law dropped the top and it hit the concrete step. After inspecting the saw, i found that the blade was loose. I started to check everything else and the top wheel came off. I found that the sliding bracket broke where it holds the pins for the top wheel. I checked with grizzly online and according to their website they dont have the part. I have never owned a band saw before and have no idea where to turn for parts. My only other thought was to have the bracket made on a c and c machine.
> ...


Contact Grizzly before, them may help you more than you think, you have nothing to loose.


----------



## George H (May 24, 2012)

bandsawparts.com They offer band saw aftermarket replacement parts for Grizzly. If you don’t find what you’re looking for yourself, they have some pretty good people there who might be able to cross reference some parts for you that might work. You can easily navigate yourself on that website.


----------

